# Steps - of all kinds



## ThomasK

I noticed we have the equivalent of 'step' (in three forms) in several Dutch words (as the root word, basis of a derivation). Do you ? 

In Dutch we have 
- _*de stap*_, N/ _stappen_, V 
- _*de trede*_, N/ _treden_, V (mostly a part of the staircase, generally referring to a step-up)
- _*de schrede*_, N/ _schrijden_, V (fairly old, now very formal - like the Queen entering the House of the Commons)

The most interesting part begins when we look at 'phrasal verbs' (kind of) and their fig. meanings :

- *instappen* (lit., fig.),* uit-* (out, leaving), *over-* (changing trains for example, also a switch), *op- *(up, fig. leaving)/ _*misstap*_ ('false step'), _*zijstap*_ (sidestep)
- _*intreden, aantreden*_ (entering office), *aftreden/ uittreden* (leaving office, step down), _*optreden*_ (performing before an audience, or intervening), *overtreden* (to disrespect the law, transgression)
- _*overschrijden*_ (transgress, exceed - e.g. a speed limit), _*grensoverschrijdend*_ (beyond the borders, cross-borders, ...)
There are quite some parallels with German, but I invite a German speaker to comment on them and on differences. 

I think there are some parallels with English and French, I think. Like stepping down in English, a _faux pas_ in French. Strictly speaking there is also _gradually_, step by step, _stap voor stap_, ....


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Step is «βήμα» ('vima, _n._) which derives from the classical neuter noun «βῆμα» ('bēmă), Doric «βᾶμα» ('bāmă)-->_step, pace_; with «βήμα» in our language we metaphorically describe:
1/ The dais, the raised platform for speakers, i.e. «το βήμα της Βουλής» (to 'vima tis vu'lis)-->lit. _the step of the Parliament_ an ancient Greek idiom that has passed on to the modern language; in ancient Athens, the speaker/lecturer/tribune used to speak to the public assembly from a raised place.
2/The judicature seat
3/The royal throne
4/The Holy Altar.
The modern verb for _"to step"_ is «βηματίζω» (vima'tizo) a Hellenistic verb «βηματίζω» (bēma'tizō) which initially meant _to count my steps_. The classical verb was «βαίνω» ('bǣnō, 'veno in modern pronunciation), Mycenaean Greek «βάμ-jω», from PIE base *gwā- _to go_. With the classical verb we form dozens of compounds (a couple of examples):
«Μεταβαίνω» (meta'veno): preposition «μετά» (after, behind, changed, altered) + «βαίνω»-->_to get over_.
«Προβαίνω» (pro'veno): preposition «προ» (before, forward) + «βαίνω»-->_to go through_
«Κατεβαίνω» (kate'veno): preposition «κατά» (down from, down to, against, wrongly) + «βαίνω»-->_to climb down, come down, get off, go down, step down_


----------



## ThomasK

What a great cultural-historistic perspective! Thanks! Are you suggesting that a lot of the βαίνωs are metaphorical ? But you do not use it for exceeding limits, do you? 

What about the Latin _gradus_? What is that in Greek? Are there derivations (and compounds) based on that word ? Thanks again !


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Are you suggesting hat a lot of the βαίνωs are metaphorical ?


Yes, in the modern language that is correct; a few more examples:
-«διαβάτης, -τις» (ðia'vatis, _m., f. archaic_), «διαβάτισσα» (ðia'vatisa, _f._)--> preposition «διά» (ði'a): _through_ + «βαίνω»-->_passer, wayfarer_
-«διαβατήριο» (ðiava'tirio, _n._)-->in classical language it was in plural only (διαβατήρια, diaba'tēriă) and meant the _offerings before crossing the border_ and in the Septuagint translation of the Old Testament the _Jewish Passover_. In the modern language it means _passport_.


ThomasK said:


> What about the Latin gradus? What is that in Greek?


You mean something like Muzio Clementi's "Gradus ad Parnassus"? That'd be translated as «βήμα» ('vima, _sing. n._), «βήματα» ('vimata, _pl. n._).


ThomasK said:


> Are there derivations (and compounds) based on that word ? Thanks again !


A few that I have in mind:
-«βηματοδότης» (vimato'ðotis, _m._)-->lit. "pacegiver", the pacemaker
-«διάβημα» (ði'avima, _n._)-->in diplomatic "language" the formal letter of expostulation is «διάβημα διαμαρτυρίας» (ði'avima ðiamartir'ias); «διάβημα» lit. means _a step across _(probably used in diplomacy as the Greek rendering of the French "démarche")


----------



## ThomasK

_Démarche_: great link, thanks ! Quite interesting contribution, thanks again !


----------



## sakvaka

It is time for some *Finnish*.

_askel_ = stap
_askelma, porras, rappu_ = trap

The declension of _askel_ and _porras_ may be confusing,  because they end in a consonant. The proper genitive forms are _askeleen_  and _portaan_. Don't even dare to say _porraksen_.

There are little derivations and related words. _Step by step_ is translated as _askel askeleelta_ (or even _vaihe vaiheelta_, phase by phase). Many things can be _porrastettu_ (scaled, gradated, differentiated), for example social institutions, price systems, and taxes.

After consulting an etymological dictionary, I realised that _askel_ is related to _astua_ (to step). Now we can point out a nice, beautiful connection with the word _aste_ (degree, grade). 

By the way, here's some etymology.
porras ~ Germ. bord
rappu ~ Germ. trap


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting: _grade_, Dutch _graad (which can be Centigrade, or distinction, etc.) _, could be linked with _gradus_ in Latin, which is the word for _step_. I had not thought of that !

BTW: 'trede' is one step of the staircase. 

Are you suggesting German(ic) is the source of the last two words ?


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, thanks. 

Some extra questions and information: 
- do you think both words have been copied/ borrowed from Germanic ? 
- I do not understand how 'bord' and 'trede', grade, can be linked; we know 'bord' as plate, sign, blackboard, but ... ? 
- 'trede' is a stair, one part of the stairs, the staircase (can also be called a 'trap', but strictly speaking 'trap' can also refer to the staircase)

I just hope some people will be willing to join in!


----------



## sakvaka

The both words come from Germanic languages - or at least their ancestors. In Dutch, _bord_ is plate or blackboard. In Swedish, it's "table". In other Germanic languages, it means something different. 

And in Swedish, _trappa_ means "stairwell; step". However, the Germanic languages are so close to one another that we don't even need to specify. Historically, _rappu_ is a newer borrowing than _porras_.


----------



## ThomasK

French: 

*- marche*, f. PI. , a stair > démarche, sidestep
- *degré*, m. ; *par degré*, by degrees >  *graduellement,* gradually


----------



## Rallino

*In Turkish*

Step = adım

We only have one expression about it that I can think of:

_adım adım  = step by step._

Also there is the false homophone:

_ad_: name
_-ım_: 1st person possession.

_adım = my name._


----------



## ThomasK

No link with your _stairs_-word either, Rallino?  Can you for example translate _step down_ (leave the office) literally in Turkish? Or something like a sidestep? No word for exceeding based on 'steps'? _(I see there is none in English either, so it is not impossible. Thanks in advance !)_


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> No link with your _stairs_-word either, Rallino?  Can you for example translate _step down_ (leave the office) literally in Turkish? Or something like a sidestep? No word for exceeding based on 'steps'? _(I see there is none in English either, so it is not impossible. Thanks in advance !)_



Uhm not really^^

Stairs in Turkish is "Merdiven".

The steps of the stairs have their own name in Turkish: "basamak"

_Adım_ is exactly the step that you take while walking.

We don't say "step down" but we say: _dışarı adım atmak_ "to take a step out", means "to go out" (not necessarily from an office). =)


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Rallino. Last question: if your PM / president resigns from the office, what would you say then? Is that a metaphorical term?


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Rallino. Last question: if your PM / president resigns from the office, what would you say then? Is that a metaphorical term?



That's a good question  

For that, the most common expression is: _Koltuğu terketmek_. (To quit the seat).


----------



## ThomasK

I did some research myself, found out some things, but invite you to add comments (I am looking for other compounds or derivations based on the word 'step' in your language): 

ITA : _gradino, passo, procedere_ (not so sure about this: to move forward, but step by step ? )

SPA : _escalon_ (but that is a stair, I think), _paso largo_ (does it have to be large ?) 
> _escalar_ (break into ?)

CROAT : _korak_ >>>  ?

Any other contributions welcome.


----------



## phosphore

Rallino said:


> Uhm not really^^
> 
> Stairs in Turkish is "Merdiven".
> 
> The steps of the stairs have their own name in Turkish: "basamak"


 
Hey, we call a ladder merdevine and I've also heard basamak although I've never really known what it meant. 

Here we have:

korak - human step (as in step by step=korak po korak)
stepen - level, degree (as in 30 degrees Celsius=30 stepeni Celzijusa)
stepenik - stair step
stupanj - level, stage (as in the last stage of the desease=poslednji stupanj bolesti)
stopa - rate (as in tax rate=poreska stopa), foot (as in 3 ft=3 stope)

(This should be valid for Bosnian, Croatian, Montenegrin and Serbian, not only for Serbian.)


----------



## ThomasK

How interesting !!! 

Can you use that in compounds as well, with for example prepositions or prefixes in front of them? E.g. _overschrijding/ beyond-step/_ excess? To step down ?  

(If you feel like it, you could add _stepenik_ and _stairs_ to my _stair(s)_ thread)


----------



## phosphore

Yes, we can. From the family of korak- we have koračati=to march, koraknuti=to make a step, prekoračiti=to overstep, prekoračenje=excess, opkoračiti=to straddle, iskoračiti=to step out. From the family of step-, stop-, stup- we have stepeni (adj.)=gradual from stepen, stupnjevit (adj.)=gradient from stupanj and the verb stupiti=to step in, from which we have ustupiti=to cede, istupiti=to step out, prestupiti=to commit a felony, prestupnik=felon, nastupiti=to make an appearance, nastup=appearance, zastupati=to represent, zastupnik=representative.


----------



## ThomasK

Really ? that looks quite like what we have in Dutch (see #1). Thanks a lot, quite interesting !


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese the main nouns for "step" are:

*degrau* (<Lat. _de_ + _gradus_), in stairs*
*passo*, walking step, pace
*marcha*, pace, march, walk

*cf. *grau*, degree

There is no single verb meaning "to step". Translations will vary; some are phrases.


----------



## ThomasK

I see, and do you combine them to compounds or derivations, like _sidestep_, _excess_ (out-step ; -)), _step down_ (or up ?), ...


----------



## Outsider

There are a couple of derivatives of _passo_ and _passar_ (the verb), but I would say that they're not as prevalent as in English. Examples:

*ultrapassar*, to surpass
*compasso*, drafting compass; beat (in music)
*passado*, past


----------



## ThomasK

I won't go on asking, but is there a parallel to the French _démarche_, for example, and maybe of _dégrader_ ?


----------



## Outsider

*dégrader = degradar*, to degrade 

demarche: I don't think we have a cognate, although the French word is sometimes used without translating


----------



## ThomasK

But I guess you never think of steps when using 'degradar'...


----------



## phosphore

Curiously, our words for marche and démarche are also related.

marche=stepenik (stem step-)
démarche=postupak (stem stup-)

This two stems are related, just like Latin vinco and vici are (step- and stop- are cases of IE ablaut I suppose and stup- was originally stonp-).


----------



## ThomasK

How nice to hear that. But then: is there any pre- or suffix (_out/ off_ = _*dé*_) ?


----------



## phosphore

Of course, postupak is derived from postupiti where the prefix is po- with the suffix -ak. I don't know how to translate po-, the preposition po means like over the surface of, according to, after.

Anyway, the more regular translation for démarche is korak, which means human step, while postupak more often means procedure.


----------



## ThomasK

Great, thanks ! _(Of course, I now realize I could have seen the prefix ! Sorry...)_


----------



## bibax

Czech:

1. stem: krok-, kroč-, kráč-, krač-

krok = step (step by step: krok za krokem);
kráčeti = to go (step by step, not by means of a vehicle);
vykročiti = to step out/forth;
pokročiti = to advance, to make a progress; pokrok = progress; pokrokový = progressive (very frequent and abused adjective in former Czechoslovakia, nearly an opposite to capitalistic);
vkročiti = to step in;
překročiti = to overstep, to transgress (a law), to cross (a border);
....

2. stem: stup-, stoup- 

stupeň = grade, degree; also a stairstep;
stoupati = to raise, to ascend;
nastoupiti = to get on, to board, to entrain; nástup N; 
vystoupiti = to get out; výstup N;
přestoupiti = to change (a train); přestup N;
zastoupiti = to represent; zastupitel = a representative; (obecní) zastupitelstvo = (municipal) council;
...


----------



## ThomasK

Great information. For a second I thought these parallels were amazing, but I guess they are not really. 

The _stup_ reminds me of Dutch _stap_, like the _miniti/ mean_. What could be the link with Germanic languages? Indo-European ?


----------



## ThomasK

In the meantime I got some interesting parallels with Swedish as well, based on the word stig/ step (which we know as stijgen, but not always with the same meaning). I am quoting some parallels and some differences: 



> Originally Posted by *Poposhka*
> 
> 
> XXYs aktier stiger i värde - XXY's stock is *increasing* in value. (i am not sure if "rising" would be appropriate here)
> Flygplanet stiger snabbt - The aircraft is *ascending *rapidly.
> Cthulu steg från djupet - Cthulu *ascended *from the depths.
> Temperaturen hade stigit över dagen - The temperature had *risen *over the day.
> Sir Edmund Hillary besteg Mount Everest 1953 - Sir Edmund Hillary *climbed *Mt. Everest in 1953
> Bergsbestigning är en farlig sport - *Mountaineering *is a dangerous sport.
> Stig är en kul kille - *Stig *is een leuke vent
> 
> No parallel with Dutch]
> Den frivillige soldaten steg fram ur ledet - The volunteer soldier *stepped *forward from the rank.
> En krokig stig ledde in i skogen - a curvy *path *led into the forest.
> De steg upp sent på morgonen - they *got out of bed* late in the morning.
> Ett steg framåt, två steg bakåt - One *step *forward, two *steps *backwards.
> De stegade ut ett ungefärligt avstånd - They *walked out* an approximate distance (approximately measure a distance by walking it)
> Hon välkommnade dem. "Stig på, stig på" - She welcomed them "*Enter*, *enter*"


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> What about the Latin _gradus_? What is that in Greek? Thanks again !


Thomas, I apologize for coming back but now that I re-read your question and reviewed my own previous answer, I realised that you wanted to know the Greek for _gradus/grade_, as a relative position or degree of value in a graded group; if that is correct, my previous answer was plain wrong. Grade (as in Centi_grade_) in Greek is «βαθμός» (vaθ'mos, _masculine noun_) deriving from the feminine noun «βαθμίς» (see here)_. _Initially «βαθμός» described the_ rung of __a ladder, __base of a tower_. Rank (i.e. military rank) is also translated as βαθμός in Greek.


ThomasK said:


> Are there derivations (and compounds) based on that word ?


«Βαθμολογώ» (vaθmolo'ɣo)-->_to mark, grade_ (especially examination papers).
«Βαθμιαίος, -α, -ο» (vaθmi'eos _m._, vaθmi'ea _f._, vaθmi'eo _n._) adj.-->_gradual_.
«Βαθμηδόν» (vaθmi'ðon)-->ancient adv. «βαθμηδόν» (batʰmē'dŏn) used as a set expression and means _by steps, step-by-step
_


----------



## catlady60

We also have the *stoop*, stairs that lead from either the sidewalk or one's yard to the door(s) of one's house or apartment building. 

_Note: *stoop  *is a regional word, mostly heard in or around New York City._


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for the correction, Apmoy, but I do not think your first answer was quite wrong, you know, but this is an interestng complement !

The _*stoop*_, or the *threshold*, then, CL ? It is quite a funny word, maybe due to Dutch influence: _*stoep*_ here is trottoir, pavement, sidewalk, _*drempel*_ would be threshold. Can you confirm that ?


----------



## Outsider

That reminds me that sidewalk in European Portuguese is *passeio*. Cf. *passo*, step.


----------



## ThomasK

At least it is strange how the word 'step' turns up about anywhere(though maybe not that strange). Now _*trottoir*_ is based on Fr. _*trotter*_, and yes, that has to do with... stepping.


----------



## sean de lier

We have lots of words that roughly mean "step", depending on the meaning that you want.

_*Hakbang*_
= "step" (as in leg motion while walking/running)
This can be used in a literal and figurative sense, and can be inflected as one wishes.

_*Baitang*_
= "step" (as in the steps of the stairs)
Literally, this would mean the steps of the stairs, figuratively can get meanings such as "level" or "grade level" (in school; e.g. "My son is in the second grade." = _Ang aking anak ay nasa ikalawang baitang_.)

Other English compound verbs have different equivalents:
"Step Aside" = _Tumabi
_"Step Backward" = _Umurong_
"Step In" = _Pumasok_
"Step Out" = _Lumabas_

In translating these compound verbs, the Tagalog version of the verbs are inflected forms of the compounder/direction. The verb examples above derive from _tabi _"side", _urong _"move to the back", _pasok_ "move inside", and _labas_ "move outside", respectively.


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, Sean. Two extra questions if I may: 

- Could you give figurative meanings of _hakbang_? 
- Do I understand correctly that you do not use prefixes (_uitgaan [to go out_]), or things like phrasal verbs (_wander off, come in_, ...)? You seem to make verbs of [inflect] nouns, if I understand well. No, _out-hakbang_, for example, etc.


----------



## sean de lier

ThomasK said:


> - Could you give figurative meanings of _hakbang_?


When I say figurative, I mean not literally that one would move one's legs. Hmmm... English has some examples of it. Something like:The first step to reach our goal is convincing people to help._
Ang unang hakbang(in) upang marating ang ating layunin ay ang panghihikayat sa mga tao na tumulong._​


ThomasK said:


> - Do I understand correctly that you do not use prefixes (_uitgaan [to  go out_]), or things like phrasal verbs (_wander off, come in_,  ...)? You seem to make verbs of [inflect] nouns, if I understand well.  No, _out-hakbang_, for example, etc.


We do use a lot of affixes, prefixes included. We also have infixes for inflection. In fact, a word may be inflected so many times it has affixes and affixes heaped upon it until the root word is barely recognizable. 

Our root words can either be nouns such as _mata_ ("eye"), adjectives such as _ganda_ ("beautiful"), and verbs such as _takbo_ ("run"). _Hakbang_ is a noun root. We inflect words to shift them between classes (noun, adjective, verb, adverb), aspect (our form of tense), and focus. Tagalog grammar is so complex, even I could not understand it quite well!

As for verb phrases, hmmmmm... I can't think of any example right now. Perhaps we don't really have verb phrases, I just don't like to commit on that, 'cause I'm not a linguist. 

ADD: Ah, Google to the rescue!

Some would argue that Tagalog has no verb phrases, if the assumption that Tagalog roots do not belong any class (noun, verb, adjective). But some consider verb predicates to be verb phrases, but they behave more like noun phrases.Example:
_Katulong ang nagluto ng isda._
The one who cooked some fish is a maid.​Some would argue that the verbal predicate _nagluto ng isda_ "cooked some fish" is a verb phrase, but AFAIK, "cooked some fish" is not considered a verb phrase in English.

The "phrasal verbs" in English such as "wander off_" _or "step in" may not be verb phrases at all, but are verb+adverb complexes ("step" is the verb, "in" is the adverb, for "in" modifies "step").


----------



## ThomasK

I am quite late, Sean, forgive me. Thanks for the explanation on Tagalog grammar (makes me feel like hearing more, but...). 

But I certainly do not agree with the latter in this respect: "step in" is simply called a phrasal verb in English, though you might say that "in" seems to behave like an adverb in some respects indeed, you're right. I cannot explain here and now why it is not 'really' an adverb (I'd need more time to find out)... 

However, regarding this '*steps'*-matter. I thought of 'overschrijding'. In English and French it would be _*excess*_ (_to exceed),_ whereby we no longer have steps, but *'to go', Lat. cedere*. So, I guess I'd need to broaden my focus when dealing with this linguistic topic: _step_ is too narrow. Stepping is linked with going - and coming. See next thread.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) Step= hakbang&nbsp;&nbsp; 2.) Stair= Hagdan&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 3.) Terrace like structure= hagdang hagdang yari&nbsp; 4.) level= antas/baitang&nbsp;&nbsp; 5.) step down= baba'&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 6.) Go up=&nbsp; akyat&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 7.)&nbsp; walk in stairs= lumakad sa baitang ng hagdan


----------

